# 99 Pathfinder fuel leak



## cynicalgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a 1999 (early) Pathfinder XE. My check engine light came on and my mechanic said it says "fuel evaporation". He told me to replace the gas cap, and if that doesn't solve the problem take it to the dealer.

So I took it to the dealer. They replaced a fuel valve ($400) and the light came back on the next day. 

How do they diagnose something like this? Do they just keep replacing stuff until they figure out what it is? Is there any way to determine what the problem is without having to keep paying for the dealer to guess?

What are the implications of not having it fixed? It doesn't affect my mileage, but I am concerned that some idiot is going to blow up my car by throwing a cigarette out the window. Should I be concerned, or should I just let the problem go?


----------



## c.troutman (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty vague descrip comes from alot of those codes that are thrown for evap. system. I would not hesitate to take it back to the dealer who claimed to have fixed it. Someone good with a smoke machine should be able to nail it down, if it's not the fuel cap


----------



## c.troutman (Sep 29, 2007)

fyi; evap control problems tend to not be actual fuel leaks, just a leak/problem along the evap. containment system (vapor containment)


----------



## cynicalgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, but I can smell something, so I believe it might be leaking.

FWIW, it only smells when it runs and there's no visible signs of leakage in my driveway.


----------



## rwc5s2 (Mar 4, 2007)

I would take it back to the dealer and basically demand they fix the problem, not just throw new parts at it until it goes away. Finding some one to actually diagnos the problem is hard. All the dealers do is change parts until the guess right. For $400.00 I would expect much better.


----------



## c.troutman (Sep 29, 2007)

If you think its an actual fuel leak, than check the filler neck. Rot issue on those. I got a fuel smell after fill up last year on my 98 and had a hard time nailing it down..filler tube had become porous in a spot up high and only after filled would seep.


----------



## rkoekman (Oct 22, 2007)

There is supposed to be a recall coming out for a fuel filler neck that covers some pathfinders from 97-01. You may want to just Google it and see. Will come in to effect sometime in November. I have a 99 SE that has the smell of gas near the filler tube but no visible leaks. Waiting to see if I am eligible for recall.


----------



## C-DUB (Jul 27, 2007)

Not replace the gas cap, just make sure it is tight until you hear the click.


----------



## TexasSteve (Dec 21, 2006)

If you keep topping it off when you fill up with gas then too much gas going into the filler thingy will cause gas to overfill and go into the charcoal canister and it will soak up gas and smell gassy until it all evaporates away back to normal. That would probably throw a check engine light. Next time you buy gas, stop filling and hang up the gas nozzle as soon as it clicks off and don't put any more gas into the hole. (if that is how you have been filling up) If not I don't know what to suggest.


----------

